# Visit visa confusion



## helenw74 (Oct 13, 2013)

Hi all

This is my first post although I have been reading the forum for months for tips and answers to various questions. One I can't seem to find an answer to is this:

My husband and I are moving over to Dubai in March, we don't as yet have jobs (which may spark a separate discussion!), so we will be arriving (from the UK) on visit visas. Does this mean we have to book return flights? Or can we book a one way flight? I was also hoping we could get 90 day visas but I think this may not be the case and that we would need a relative to sponsor us? Is this correct and could we only get a 30 day visa and then extend it to 60 days?

Any advice to clear this up would be appreciated.

Many thanks


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

I'm flying over tomorrow and only booked one way.

Not sure about the Visas though.


----------



## helenw74 (Oct 13, 2013)

Interesting. Would you mind posting how you got on when you arrive?

I've just asked someone I know who lives there (they had their visa organised through their employer so didn't do the visit visa route) and she said we'd definitely need a return flight booked.

I understand we'll have to do the visa run and get it renewed if we don't get jobs before it expires.


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Earlier members have mentioned of a one way flight not being an issue. I would still check that though before making any definite plans.


----------



## BravoMike (May 21, 2013)

Officially you need a return flight. I've flown in from the UK a number of times in the last few months though and not once been asked for details of a return flight so you should be fine with a OW.


----------



## nickyr (Feb 8, 2012)

I think that the confusion may be stemming from the fact that you won't be getting a "visit visa," you'll actually be getting a "visa on arrival." Visit visas are for people travelling on passports from countries who have to arrange their visa beforehand. I assume you're travelling on a UK passport, so you can just fly in, get your stamp at the airport ("visa on arrival") and away you go. I've done it for a long time and have met someone who's been doing it for 8 years lol. So if you've been Googling the requirements for those arriving with a "visit visa" you might get some extra requirements.

I've never been asked for a return flight or anything else. And you can do your visa runs to the Oman border every 39 days (careful, Day 1 is the day you land) for your next "visa on arrival" stamp.

HTH


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

I took a one-way flight. Visit on arrival visa. If they ask, say anything that will placate them. 

The cost of extending the visit visa by 30 days (so from 30 to 60 days) is >500dhr (I can't remember, I think it was ~700dhr when I rang to ask once).

I do visa runs where I drive to the Dubai/Hatta border and back. The cost of that is roughly 100dhr. 50dhr for the Oman visa, 50dhr-ish for petrol. Petrol is cheaper in Oman (e.g. my tank costs 130dhr in UAE to fill but only 70dhr in Oman), so go with a 1/4 full tank and fill 'er up when you cross the border (you can pay in dirhams for petrol AND your visit visa so no need to convert any money).

It takes about 3.5 hours from Dubai Marina for the return trip and it's pretty fun if you go with someone. You get to see the different coloured sands and you can stop for lunch at Hatta Fort Hotel. You also go through Sharjah, Ajman and Abu Dhabi in the process, which is interesting. Look out for signs that say "saloon" as opposed to "salon". 

I assume 3.5 hours in a car to the border and back is faster than anything to do with the government here. Just an assumption.


----------



## helenw74 (Oct 13, 2013)

Thanks all. Sounds like we'll be okay with the one way ticket but will definitely try and find out for sure before we book any tickets. The cost of a return ticket doesn't look like too much more than a single (obvs depending who we fly with) so no huge drama if we decide to book return.

Thanks again


----------



## Berliner (Jul 18, 2013)

IzzyBella said:


> You get to see the different coloured sands


That was quite funny


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

Berliner said:


> That was quite funny


 it wasn't meant to be


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

So I flew in today on a one way and I had no problems at all, no one at LHR questioned me nor anyone in DXB.

Stamped and through.

Would have gone E-Gate but I forgot to activate it :lol:


----------



## helenw74 (Oct 13, 2013)

londonmandan said:


> So I flew in today on a one way and I had no problems at all, no one at LHR questioned me nor anyone in DXB.
> 
> Stamped and through.
> 
> Would have gone E-Gate but I forgot to activate it :lol:



Great - thanks for letting me know. Think that's what we'll do 

Thanks again


----------

